# Breeding "older" mice?



## southernmouse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys!

Mostly I breed my mousies to feed my snake, and color genetics have always interested me, so have fancy mice with fancy colors instead of just PEWs makes it a bit more interesting for me. I have my buck, Scabbers, who is permanent, and my first doe, Luna, who is also permanent. The others come and go as I replace them with their daughters. I don't have any other males right now, as space is a bit of a luxury in my apartment.

Now I have always liked having 1 other gold doe around besides Luna, but it looks like her granddaughter has either an abscess or a tumor on her shoulder, and even if she gets better, I don't want to breed her. But Luna is over a year (maybe like 16 months?) and I read somewhere on here about older does having complications? She's had 3 litters before, but those were a while back.

Is it okay to breed her to try to get another gold? I will cull it down for her if she has a big litter, but if it could really hurt her I won't breed her at all.

I'm just really bummed about possibly losing the gold color in my lines. I got Luna as a gift and I think she is gorgeous and she made me fall in love with her color.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

most breeders wont breed mice who are over a year old as it can be very stressful on the mom ...


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

That, and she's already had three litters. She probably shouldn't have another one.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Even if the doe is expendable,I find the litters from old does to be low quality no matter how hard you try to supplement and support her and them.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I would do some inbreeding with other mice who are related to her. 16 months is pretty old to be bred. It"s likely that even if she did OK with the litter, she'd go downhill quickly afterward or never recover condition.


----------

